# OPINIONS



## FenYxD21 (Jan 6, 2009)

I KNOW THIS IS A FORUM AND EVERYONE WILL HAVE THERE OWN OPINION ON THIS BUT IM HERE TO TALK BLOODLINES:
I KNOW A GOOD AMOUNT OF ONES THAT ARE OUT THERE ALREADY BUT NEED THE SCOOP ON SOME MOSTLY IN FLORIDA NOW ONLY BECAUSE ILL BE RASING A COUPLE HERE BUT BLOODLINES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BIG WITH ME AND OBTAININ PAPERS ON THE DOGS IF BOTH THE MOTHER AND FATHER DONT HAVE OR ONLY ONE OF THEM HAVE
ALL REPLIES WILL HELP ME UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT ALIL BETTER LOL
MY TWO NEW PUPPIES ARE 50% COLBY 25%RAZORSEDGE 25%ELI


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

got any pics ?...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont quite get what u saying. its a giant run on sentance!  lol, can ju put some periods and take the caps off hahaa

anyway, would love to help if u could write more clearly for me to understand


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I would say Show N Go, but looks more like Bully N Go. 
Personally I dunno how I feel about crossing game lines into bully lines. I have seen it create some seriously unstable dogs, but on the other hand sometimes the mix works. I get that bully owners are trying to breed some energy into their dogs but it doesn't always work. If nothing else I would ask if the parents have been temperment tested and if not, why not and would they be willing to.

Also you CANNOT obtain papers on pups if both parents are not registered*

*With any REPUTABLE registry. 
** The only thing available to these dogs in a Limited Privilages Program for FIXED dogs.
United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

how did u undersntad him lol
maybe i just need some coffee lol


----------



## FenYxD21 (Jan 6, 2009)

yeh i tried to just get it all out sorry guys well wat about ive been hearing that after 2 years u can register your pit at APA and get papers???


----------



## FenYxD21 (Jan 6, 2009)

red nose!! thered should b a period after florida lol first sentence i wouldl ike to know major bloodlines in florida.... how to obtain papers on the pups if the sire and dam dont have papers or only one of them have papers... maybe that will help out alittle=]


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

FenYxD21 said:


> red nose!! thered should b a period after florida lol first sentence i wouldl ike to know major bloodlines in florida.... how to obtain papers on the pups if the sire and dam dont have papers or only one of them have papers... maybe that will help out alittle=]


You can't get papers if the sire AND dam don't have papers. They both must be registered.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Khymer-B said:


> You can't get papers if the sire AND dam don't have papers. They both must be registered.


at least if you want them to be worth a damn. (the papers that is)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

FenYxD21 said:


> yeh i tried to just get it all out sorry guys well wat about ive been hearing that after 2 years u can register your pit at APA and get papers???


APBA and CKC are CRAP registries. They register dogs with serious flaws, faults and disqualifications, they also register breeds like chiweenies and maltipoos. MUTTS.

If you want your papers to be worth a damn, buy from a REPUTABLE breeder that has BOTH parents registered.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Sydney said:


> at least if you want them to be worth a damn. (the papers that is)


True. There are limited papers; where the dog gets limited registration, but cannot produce registered offspring.

Note: (Most here will speak of AKC, UKC, and ADBA in regards to papers)


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> chiweenies


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BedlamBully View Post
chiweenies

rotflmao ..........................


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

*chiweenies*

That chiweenie is a beast LOL!!!!!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

they should be called datswawa...haha


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

lmao chiwennies!?!?


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

lostnadrm said:


> they should be called *datswawa*...haha


thats funny.....but I have one! She looks nothing like that though! :roll:


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> APBA and CKC are CRAP registries. They register dogs with serious flaws, faults and disqualifications, *they also register breeds like chiweenies and maltipoos.* MUTTS.
> 
> If you want your papers to be worth a damn, buy from a REPUTABLE breeder that has BOTH parents registered.


Are you serious! Thats crazy! I might need to do that!  Why not huh?! :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## mikeD_1987 (Dec 16, 2008)

My mom has 2 chiweenies both males and they dont look nothin like that. There both black and they are all muscle its weird. They look like there on steroids or somethin lol. there also mean as shit atleast to other dogs. they almost look like small versions of bullys except for the shape of there heads.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> how did u undersntad him lol
> maybe i just need some coffee lol


lol yeah i took one look and was like "mmm yeah its not happening"


----------

